# Plowsite Cruise Get Together



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Let's pick a date


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Tomorrow sounds good


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

"Plowsite Cruise Get Together".....
i just got back from a cruise, but im down for another one


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;639935 said:


> "Plowsite Cruise Get Together".....
> i just got back from a cruise, but im down for another one. I will pay for everyone also! Tim can have my girl for the night!


Thanks man!:waving:


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

06HD BOSS;639935 said:


> "Plowsite Cruise Get Together".....
> i just got back from a cruise, but im down for another one


I guess BOSS is paying our way! What a Man!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i think i am going in the summer i could be wrong thou


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Pirsch;639950 said:


> I guess BOSS is paying our way! What a Man!


no problem for you Pirsch and everyone else..except TLS.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;639983 said:


> no problem for you Pirsch and everyone else..except TLS.


Thats fine! L can keep me and my girl company back in the states!:waving:


----------

